# downgrade impossible après signature ??



## Ipod-tow (22 Octobre 2015)

tout est dans le titre 

Lent comme je suis j'ai souhaité downgrade hier (ios 9 vers 8.4) mais impossible.
Je souhaite savoir si il n'y a réellement aucun moyen de le faire ?

Un hack ? un Jailbreak peut-etre ? Merci 

Mon Ipad Air Souffre


----------



## Average Joe (22 Octobre 2015)

N'aurais-tu pas une sauvegarde de ton iPad avant iOS 9 sur iTunes ? De quel type d'iPad s'agit-il ?


----------



## Ipod-tow (22 Octobre 2015)

j'ai un Ipad air 128 go wifi j'ai pas de Sauvegarde sous ios 8 (je formate régulièrement le pc)

Par contre j'ai sauvegardé juste avant de tenter le downgrade hier. 
Mais malheureusement je ne savais pas qu'apple avait enlevé la signature le 1er octobre.

Ios9 sur le Air c'est des ralentissements et compagnies c'est réellement embêtant


----------



## aurique (22 Octobre 2015)

Tentes une restauration, car mon air avec IOS9 marche du feu de dieu .

ET pour info, meme avec une sauvegarde sur une ancienne version , on ne peut installer (sans bidouille) que les versions qu'Apple signe.


----------



## Ipod-tow (22 Octobre 2015)

Une Restauration ? C'est à dire ? Repartir à 0 ? Ou je prend ma sauvegarde que j'ai mis de côté hier (la actuellement mon iPad quand je l'allume demande obligatoirement de se connecter à iTunes) . Je suis au taff du coup j'attend ce soir. 

Moi j'ai des ralentissement ou des freeze d'image quand je passe de Spotlight à mes écran d'applis quand j'utilise angry birds ou que j'ai 6 appli en arrière plan il est pas fluide il saccade. Suis je le seul dans ce cas ?


----------



## Simbouesse (22 Octobre 2015)

'jour !

Comme dit plus haut, tu peux tenter une restauration :
"douce" : maintenir les boutons power et Home jusqu'au rédémarrage de l'appareil
Dans ce cas, c'est un simple reset de ton iPad, rien de son contenu n'aura bougé.

"totale" : via iTunes
Là, l'iPad sera en "sortie d'usine", il te suffira de repartir sur la dernière sauvegarde


----------



## aurique (22 Octobre 2015)

C'est bien ça, : restauration en 9.1 et tu remets ta sauvegarde. 
Perso , le mien (avec beaucoup plus de d'appli en arrière plan que 6 ) et tout est fluide.

Tu ne perds rien à essayer


----------



## Ipod-tow (22 Octobre 2015)

Merci à vous je vais tenter une restauration du coup avec mise a jour derrière. 
Aucun de vous n'a de ralentissement ou saccade sur l'ipad air depuis la mise en place d'ios 9 ? 
Merci


----------



## Simbouesse (22 Octobre 2015)

Moi j'en ai un peu, mais sur un iPad mini 1....


----------



## Ipod-tow (22 Octobre 2015)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Moi j'en ai un peu, mais sur un iPad mini 1....


théoriquement le air est au dessus en terme de puissance brute. Il me semble.


----------



## aurique (22 Octobre 2015)

Ipod-tow a dit:


> théoriquement le air est au dessus en terme de puissance brute. Il me semble.



c'etait de l'humour ... je crois !


----------



## Ipod-tow (22 Octobre 2015)

xD pardon


----------



## Simbouesse (23 Octobre 2015)

Non pas du tout, pour moi, l'iPad mini 1 est largement au niveau de l'iPad Air.......

héhé 

Humour again


----------

